# What Breed is my cat?



## SadSmile4 (6 mo ago)

Hello, I'm curious what breed my cat is. The person where I got him from says he's a persian cat. But I just found out that there is a lot of different kind of persian cats. He's my first pet so I don't have experience in different breeds and stuff.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm no expert at breeds, but I see a regular cat, not persian.


----------



## Kaylesh (Aug 22, 2010)

A very cute run of the mill orange tabby /domestic short hair.. (moggie here in the UK) 
Nothing persian about him..


----------

